# Please recommend a good monocular



## Sharpdogs (Dec 21, 2006)

I am looking for something under $50 but willing to go higher if need. I ordered one from County Comm. For the price it was okay but not what I was looking for. I wound up giving it away. Any recommendations on brand or power? Thanks.


----------



## DonShock (Dec 21, 2006)

I have one of these ALPEN Sport 10x32 Compact Monoculars. I was looking for the most bang at a low cost to stash in my truck. It performs pretty well, but it's still only a $20 monocular so there is a noticable lack of clarity if you are used to more expensive units. However, when compared to low cost Walmart type binoculars, it is brighter and clearer IMHO. I just placed an order for some other items at Optics Planet and had to force myself not to buy another one of these. I don't have a use for another one right now but the bang for the buck is almost too good to resist, you know, Just In Case.


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm kinda interested in this, too. I keep a very cheap Malborough monocular in my bookbag, but it really doesn't do much of anything. My price would be less than $20.


----------



## Mr_Light (Dec 21, 2006)

If you are just looking for something very compact, I highly recommend the Steiner Compact Binoculars - 8x22, Safari at sierratradingpost. You can get them for $60 or less using Google Checkout and the various discount codes at dealnews. I just received my pair and they are amazing, and fold up very compact.


----------



## leukos (Dec 22, 2006)

A bit higher than your price range, but Opticron makes a good nitrogen-purged waterproof monocular: http://www.opticron.co.uk/


----------



## Danbo (Dec 22, 2006)

Zeiss Mini Quick. It's about the size of a large pen, and is only 5x, but it's super bright and clear. I made the mistake, a few years ago, of exercising overkill when I bought a monocular. I went for a Zeiss 10X, their top of the line. Quality was/is excellent, but way too much power to hold steady without a rest of some kind.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. Someone else on another forum also recommended the Alpen brand. I will have to check them out. I did pick up a Junglee 10x25 monocular. So far I like but I have not had a chance to use it a lot. I paid less then $20 for it and the quality seems very good.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a little collapsible brass spyglass-type dealie that I got at Big 5, on sale for $15. It's 25x30mm, branded "Rugged Exposure." It's about the size of a 2xCR123A tactical light like the Gladius (when collapsed). Is that bigger than what you were looking for?

You could also try Edmund's.


----------



## highorder (Dec 24, 2006)

I second the Zeiss miniquick.

a monocular should be 8X or lower to avoid eyestrain, and aid vewing stability.


----------



## Toons (Dec 24, 2006)

Another vote for the Zeiss Miniquick. I have owned one for five years, it has never disappointed. If I might add it's small diameter makes it very pocketable. Just clip it (included) in your shirt pocket for easy access.

Merry Christmas Guys :santa:


----------



## IanJ (Jan 1, 2007)

+1 on the Opticron. I have their BGA 10x42, it's a lovely instrument, but above your budget. It's also too powerful, and I regret that I didn't get the 8x instead of the 10x. Get the biggest diameter you can, and just enough magnification. If you want an Opticron, the East of England Binocular company treated me very well. They're not available from US suppliers.

I have a Vixen 6x16, which is a (relatively) inexpensive made-in-Japan monocular (about $100 when I got mine). It's tiny, powerful enough for many uses, and quite bright. I recommend it highly, and carry mine everywhere, whereas the Opticron 10x42 only comes out occasionally. The Opticron is definitely the higher-class instrument, but the small size and useful power of the Vixen make it my top pick for most uses.

I also have a Russian 2.5x17.5 from russianoptics.com which is very bright and actually pretty useful, since it's absolutely miniscule. Plus, you know, the price is right.


----------



## Lit Up (Jan 22, 2007)

I have one of these: http://www.opticsplanet.net/barska-10x25-atlantic-monocular.html

I see the price has dropped considerably since I bought one.


----------



## leukos (Apr 2, 2007)

I just picked up one of these http://www.minox.com/index.php?id=1331&L=1 from a charity shop for about $20. It was an excellent find, still in the original packaging. For such a small optic, it has an incredible focusing range and very little chromatic aberration as far as I can tell. It almost focuses a little too fast and it wouldn't hurt for it to be nitrogen purged, but for the price I don't think I would find anything better!


----------



## Sigman (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow leukos!! Nice find indeed!!


----------



## bubbacatfish (Apr 2, 2007)

leukos, congrats! that is an AMAZING price!


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 29, 2010)

You should really consider, and i mean really consider the Brunton 8X22, just google it. Not one bad review, reliable company concerned with customer satisfaction, like four sevens, waterproof, and very high quality, acutally the highest quality monocular below $15. You won't find any other monocular with this many features at this price. The closest one similar to it was around$50, so really consider this. I'm telling you, you won't be dissapointed.:thumbsup:


----------



## morganism (Apr 29, 2011)

Best one out there is the Pentax. 125.00, but converts to microscope. They use it for avalanche snow crystal checking. Big, and huge FOV. The Junglee is actually made for Joy Enterprises, and is sold under the Mustang brand by Fury. Great el-cheapo. Alpenn have been second best el-cheapo here.


----------



## petermeur (Aug 5, 2014)

I have wanted a Monocular for quite sometime due to having one lense for close vision and one for distance and I like to bird watch regular binoculars do not work well for me. So I am looking forward to using the Monocular. I ordered this monocular 3 weeks ago. I think it's what I want. You may have a look at it. 

****http://www.mayershops.com/hd-adjustable-16x52-monoculars-66m8000m-p-118.html****


I give it 5 star! 
​


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 6, 2014)

I want one of these...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/compact-Mon...370993399624?pt=Binocular&hash=item5660ee0748


----------



## Vinniec5 (Aug 6, 2014)

Vortex 8x25 for the win hands down and can be found for $50 & under


----------



## petermeur (Aug 12, 2014)

petermeur said:


> I have wanted a Monocular for quite sometime due to having one lense for close vision and one for distance and I like to bird watch regular binoculars do not work well for me. So I am looking forward to using the Monocular. I ordered this monocular 3 weeks ago. I think it's what I want. You may have a look at it.
> 
> http://www.mayershops.com/hd-adjustable-16x52-monoculars-66m8000m-p-118.html
> 
> ...



Here it is the picture.

http://www.mayershops.com/bmz_cache/f/HD-16x52-Monoculars.image.300x300.jpg

Hot Linked image tags deleted - Norm


----------



## patricksbushcraft (Jul 31, 2016)

I went to use an old pair of *Bushnell mini Binoculars* and soon realized they were froze up (the grease inside one of the focus tubes got old and hard) at that point I got to messing around with them and realized I could *modify* them, or hack them if you will, into *TWO single Monoculars* !


----------

